# I hate to be this guy...



## Lee Singleton (Jul 3, 2018)

Im fishing the tailors cup out of Charleston next weekend, and have never fished in that area before. My friends told me to do two things: Hire a guide and get him to show me some spots, and ride around Charleston and drop pins where I see other people fishing. I did not do that. I tried to do it the right way. I spent two weekends camping out of Buck Hall, and fished all day from Mount Pleasent all the way to Mclelinville. I emptied a 20 gallon fuel tanks twice. I covered miles of flooded grass by poling and putting through the creeks, and covered a-lot of ground fishing the low tide through some bays. I never really got on the fish. I caught two small reds back in May, and caught 0 and saw 0 just last weekend. I'm still gonna fish the tournament, I just have no idea where to go. Im not asking for peoples best spots, or even worse spots. I just want to know a general area where there might be some reds to catch on a low rising tide (the tournament isn't during a flood tide.) I certainly don't want your intel on where to fish posted in this public forum. If you feel like helping a dingbatter out, send me a Direct Message or text me 9106245561. I'm not trying to win in this tournament, or even be competitive, I just want to see a few fish, after all I'll be out there all day.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

I fish more in Texas salt flats than here...but.. reds are reds. The bit of luck that I have had was mostly finding a dropping tide from local tide tables. Then finding the drains or exit points for the water from the flats to move to deeper, lower locations. Moving tides mean eating fish. Google Earth is your friend. Hope this might help some.


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

My friend just went on a charter two day ago for reds down in Charleston. I will see if he can send me some pushpins (said they caught 30 reds).


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

If you found walkable flooded grass flats (there is acres upon acres) this past weekend from Mt P to McClellanvile, you did a good job scouting. I was out there Saturday morning before high tide and didn't see many reds tailing, that doesn't mean they weren't on the flat as we scared quite a few. Keep in mind that this past weekend we had very BIG floods so the only tales you would have been able to see would have been monsters (about 30"+). I know I didn't give you any spots, but if you were out at high tide either day and found the short grass, go back to those spots on a smaller tide cycle like this Saturday. 

P.S. I saw you out there, and if you remember seeing an ice blue Sportsman bay boat troll up right next to the grass around 8:30-9:30 in a cut through creek, go there


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Fish ate well in the grass last Saturday but this Saturday is only getting to about a 6 so not all flats will flood. 
Look in the smaller creeks as they are loaded with bait right now, be ready to capitalize on the early morning low tide...


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

Griffinz33 said:


> My friend just went on a charter two day ago for reds down in Charleston. I will see if he can send me some pushpins (said they caught 30 reds).


Apparently they were fishing bait and the only spot he gave me was a deep wall that they just soaked bait. He also said most of the fish he caught were lower to under-slot. I don't think that will be helpful in a FLY ONLY tournament. Good luck to those competing!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Reds have been excellent over scattered shell with root beer spoons


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Copahee Hound said:


> If you found walkable flooded grass flats (there is acres upon acres) this past weekend from Mt P to McClellanvile, you did a good job scouting. I was out there Saturday morning before high tide and didn't see many reds tailing, that doesn't mean they weren't on the flat as we scared quite a few. Keep in mind that this past weekend we had very BIG floods so the only tales you would have been able to see would have been monsters (about 30"+). I know I didn't give you any spots, but if you were out at high tide either day and found the short grass, go back to those spots on a smaller tide cycle like this Saturday.
> 
> P.S. I saw you out there, and if you remember seeing an ice blue Sportsman bay boat troll up right next to the grass around 8:30-9:30 in a cut through creek, go there


This is how tips should be. Spots are just spots and fish have tails. Patterns and conditions are universal.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I only fish up north that way a couple times a year but I’ll say the banks along creeks and creek mouths are typically pretty good on a rising. You should find them easily at low. Holler at Perry and I tomorrow night.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I’d hit every slip drainage canal entrance as well. Good luck !
Shade is camo


----------

